# Links > Tutorials >  Linking Tutorial

## Capvar

Αυτό το tutorial έχει σκοπό να βοηθήσει τους καινούριους να συνδεθούν στο AWMN.

Υποθέτουμε ότι έχετε διαβάσει και κατανοήσει αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9140 οπότε προχωράμε στο επόμενο βήμα... linking.

Ο λαός λέει no ping no link και δεν έχει άδικο. Μπορεί το σήμα σου να είναι super αλλά δεν περνάει ping... τί να κάνουμε συμβαίνουν και αυτά.

*Έλεγχουμε προσεκτικά τα εξής:*
α) *Mac Filtering* είναι μια επιλογή στο ΑΡ για την ασφάλεια του δικτύου, το επιλύουμε τηλεφωνώντας στον ιδιοκτήτη του ΑΡ

β) *Θόρυβος* είναι κάτι που δύσκολα αποφεύγουμε. Στο Netstumbler αντιπροσωπεύεται από την κόκκινη γραμμή. Εξετάζουμε την αλλαγή καναλιού. Αν δε γίνετε προμηθευόμαστε την πιο κατευθυντική κεραία που θα βρούμε και την "κρύβουμε" δίπλα σε δώματα, θερμοσίφωνες ότι έχουμε. Τονίζω ότι ούτως η άλλως η κεραία μας πρέπει να είναι ποιοτική και κατευθυντική

γ) *Έχει κολλήσει το ΑΡ* (Συμβαίνει αν είναι D-Link). Παίρνουμε τηλ για power cycle (βγάλε - βάλε μπρίζα) τον κομβούχο

δ) *Λάθος πρωτόκολλο*... Αν έχουμε κάρτα B και στο scan πιάσουμε ένα AP που εκπέμπει σε g, το βλέπουμε μεν , δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε associate δε και δεν υπάρχει λύση για αυτό  :: 

ε) *Αδύναμο σήμα λήψης*... Επειδή ανάλογα την κάρτα που έχουμε βλέπουμε ότι σήμα θέλει το netstumbler, αν έχουμε windows κοιτάμε το σήμα που μας δίνουν στο status της κάρτας δικτύου. Αν είναι ένα κομματάκι μην περιμένετκαι πολλά...

στ) Αν είστε 100% σίγουροι ότι λαμβάνετε, είναι πιθανό να μη σας λαμβάνει το ΑΡ. Αν εκπέμπετε στα νόμιμα όρια, και δεν σας πιάνει το ΑΡ τότε πιθανώς εκπέμπει εκτός ορίων και δεν γίνετε να σας ακούσει αν μείνετε στα νόμιμα όρια. Δυστυχώς ψάχνετε για άλλο ΑΡ.

ζ) *Ασταθές ping σε wrt54g* ελέγξτε το firmware ειδικά αν το wrt είναι client. 
Δείτε:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9066
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8294
Αν πάλι έχετε πρόβλημα κάντε αναζήτηση με wrt54g client firmware και όλους τους όρους

*Ok τα παραπάνω αλλά τί κάνω αν δεν έχω καλό σήμα;*
Υποθέτωντας ότι προμηθευτήκαμε κάρτα με καλή ευαισθησία (Cisco) και όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη κεραία, μπορούμε να μειώσουμε μήκος καλωδίου, να αλλάξουμε ποιότητα καλωδίου και βυσμάτων
Επειδή στις πολύ κατευθυντικές κεραίες (πιάτα) η λεπτομέρεια (μοίρα) κάνει το λινκ κάνουμε προσεκτικό antenna calibration. Με το netstumbler ενεργό στοχεύουμε την κεραία στο σημείο που μας δίνει καλύτερη απόδοση σήματος - θορύβου και την στερεώνουμε εκεί.

*Είχα link αλλά ξαφνικά τίποτα.*

*Βήμα 1ο:* Τσεκάρουμε αν η κεραία μας έιναι στη θέση της/Αν η κάρτα είναι ενεργή/Αν δεν έχει ξεκολλήσει κανένα βύσμα κλπ (τα βασικά δλδ)

*Βήμα 2ο:* Τσεκάρουμε αν πιάνουμε άλλα δίκτυα. Αν όχι κάνουμε uninstall - reinstall την κάρτα

*Βήμα 3ο:* Υποθέτουμε ότι πιάνουμε άλλα SSID (αν δεν πιάνουμε κάνουμε post στο forum  ::  ). Παίρνουμε τηλ τον κομβούχο μήπως η γυναίκα του έβαλε σκούπα βγάζοντας την πρίζα του ΑΡ (Έχει γίνει και αυτό). Το πρόβλημα λύνετε με την ενεργοποίηση του ΑΡ

*Βήμα 4ο:* Αν πιάνουμε το SSID του ΑΡ αλλά δε συνδεόμαστε... πιθανότατα υπάρχει θόρυβος. Ψάχνουμε να βρούμε ποιός "σκίζει" την περιοχή μας.

Υποθέτουμε τελικά ότι έχουμε ping από το ΑΡ... Για να δούμε την ποιότητα του link κάνουμε ping με πακέτα μεγέθους 1000+ bytes. Από τη σταθερότητα των χρόνων φαίνεται πάνω - κάτω η σταθερότητα του link. Αν έχουμε time outs ή packet loss έχουμε πρόβλημα και δοκιμάζουμε antenna calibration. Αφού τελικά τα ping είναι σταθερά χρησιμοποιούμε πρόγραμμα στυλ QCheck για να δούμε την ταχύτητα αν είναι πάνω από 1 MBps κάνουμε πάρτυ  :: 

Και μην ξεχνάτε αν είναι να πετύχει το link... θα πετύχει

----------


## TNS

> ζ) *Ασταθές ping σε wrt54g* ελέγξτε το firmware ειδικά αν το wrt είναι client


Ξέρεις κάτι πιο συγγεκριμένο;

----------


## Capvar

Διαβάστε στα χιλιάδες post του wrt σχετικά με το θέμα για το καλύτερο firmware για client

----------


## TNS

Έλεος... Μήπως να ξαναδιαβάσω και το quickstart;  ::  
Απλά λέω οτι μπορείς να εμπλουτίσεις κάπως το tutorial σου...  ::

----------


## koki

Το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να προσθέση ενα λινκ με αποτελέσματα αναζήτησης με τον όρο WRT :)

----------


## TNS

Δεν είναι κακό...  ::   ::  

Αρκεί το search string να είναι λίγο πιο συγγεκριμένο...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Έβαλα δύο link και ένα search. Ελπίζω να είναι κατατοπιστικά

----------


## TNS

> Έβαλα δύο link και ένα search. Ελπίζω να είναι κατατοπιστικά


  ::

----------

